# I have a very unhappy kitty.... he got a bath!



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

My allergies are acting up, so today everyone got baths. It's likely harvest that causing the issues, but hey, might help a bit...

This is what he thinks of the whole thing lol


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

And some pics! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Aha he seems very well behaved for a kitty who just got a bath, even though he is very unimpressed! Aha I love the last picture! I'm surprised he and Mouse didn't get a bath together


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Jakiepoo said:


> Aha he seems very well behaved for a kitty who just got a bath, even though he is very unimpressed! Aha I love the last picture! I'm surprised he and Mouse didn't get a bath together


Lol Mouse got hers before him! He is pretty good, though he tried to jump over my shoulder twice, and I ended up as wet as him! Lol


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

How in the world did you get him to stand in the water like that??? I had to clean the paw of one of mine in water once he you would have thought I was trying to skin him alive. I take it this is not his first bath? I hope he got lots of treats afterwards.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

He's always been good in the tub. I got him at 8 months old and was told he was ok in the tub, so I tried it and he was great. Baths are a bit of a requirement in my house due to my allergies, but he only gets one once a month or so... whenever I start having issues.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree with emilyatl!! Sometimes we have to wash Maddie's bum because the fur gets stuck to the poop and you'd think we were trying to murder her. Screaming, yelling and psychotic moves all around - - - and Maddie gets mad too!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Penny was very concerned for the cat with the plaintive meows she heard on the computer last night.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww Munch! You are such a trooper and SUCH a good kitty to tolerate the bathtub! Extra treats for you! (I had to mute the video because it upset my Maddie!)


----------



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)

I had to clean sir.thomas once because he peed himself in the cat taxi.. I just got dressed in a bathing suit and held him in my arms in the shower... he did not fight or anything and he got clean... I was having work done on my apartmen. he was in the cat taxi for 6 hours in the back of my car.. it was the middle of winter too.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Its always funny watching cats taking their bath, cos they look like an alien, so cute.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry, all the people whose cats got upset... I never even thought about that! Living with a pack of deafies, it's not something I ever even think about lol.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Hah! Poor boy... hope your allergies get better soon!

When I played it just now Jasper was sitting in the window grooming. He stopped grooming, with his paw left in the air, when he heard Munch meow. Then he looked over to the computer and stared at the computer the whole time the video played, eventually almost walking right up to it! Meanwhile, Coco was on the floor giving soft woofs and looking inquisitive. :lol:


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Caramel, I think I'm going to have to live with the allergies for a few weeks. Harvest is in full swing and that's most likely my issue. I never ended up getting everyone bathed tho, as Mouse had a seizure. By the time she was feeling well enough to be left alone, it was too late... then I woke up at 3 am puking... so we all had a bad night last night. I think Munch cursed me lol


----------



## bibiak87 (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow! I am seriously impressed! 8-O

It takes both me and hubby to bathe our cats! I have to dress in my "bumm" clothes that consists of a HEAVY sweater and old jeans and stand in the shower with a very unhappy wild beast in my arms and get hosed down with kitty by my husband! 8-O

I have tried anything from the moon and back to make it a good experience but nope, they will not change their minds! Whisper is the only one that will stay still in my arms while giving me the stare of death/heartbroken and abused stare! :fust

I take my hat off to your kitty!:wink:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DD&C, Mouse had a Seizure? Does he have them often? That would spook me!!
Poor baby!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Ya she did. This is only her 4th one (that I've seen) and the first one since Christmas Eve. They're not Grand Maul seizures, but still scary as ****. My vet thinks they're due to allergies, but we just don't know.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

bibiak87 said:


> Wow! I am seriously impressed! 8-O
> 
> It takes both me and hubby to bathe our cats! I have to dress in my "bumm" clothes that consists of a HEAVY sweater and old jeans and stand in the shower with a very unhappy wild beast in my arms and get hosed down with kitty by my husband! 8-O
> 
> ...


Like I said, he's always been good In the tub. He doesn't like it, but behaves. But then he's not as opposed to water as most cats. He plays in the water dishes all the time... then walks on me with his cold wet feet when I'm sleeping lol


----------

